# Job post: European Dynamics



## N10 (Dec 12, 2008)

EUROPEAN DYNAMICS wishes to employ a Translator (English to German) in the field of Information Technology to provide his/her services from his own place or from the company’s premises in Athens on a part-time basis.
Qualifications:

* Excellent knowledge of German and English (preferably a native German speaker);
* Experience in the translation of technical documents in the IT domain;
* Knowledge of the German Public Administration organisational structure would be considered a plus.

Our offer:

If you are seeking a career in an exciting, dynamic and multicultural international environment with exciting opportunities that will boost your career, please send us your detailed CV in English, quoting reference: (TR/12/08) to the following e-mail address: [email protected]

We offer an extremely competitive remuneration and benefits package, based on qualifications and experience.

All applications will be treated as confidential.

EUROPEAN DYNAMICS is an equal opportunity employer and applies an Equal Opportunities Policy (EOP). This policy covers all aspects of employment, from advertising of vacancies, selection, recruitment and training to working conditions and reasons for termination of employment.

http://www.eurodyn.com/default/page-job_advert/hqid-1/advertid-131.html


----------

